# UK.gov/brexit website



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Just thought I'd share this link for those who want to be kept as much in the dark/up to date as possible. 

If you're a masochist like myself, you can even sign up for email updates on anything, and I mean anything to do with Brexit. But be warned, I had 38 emails in one day from the site. I now know how to export left handed gerbils to Europe

https://www.gov.uk/government/brexit


----------

